# PLAYOFFS: Pacers vs. Bulls



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Well were back where we belong. Nobodys giving us a chance in hell but I can definitely see us stealing atleast 2 games this series. Should be fun.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think you guys will win one game (wouldn't be shocked if you won two). Good luck either way, though. :cheers:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm considering a road trip to Indianapolis for game 4.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Basel said:


> I think you guys will win one game (wouldn't be shocked if you won two). Good luck either way, though. :cheers:



No need to be shocked...We'll win at least 2 games, but if we get hot I could see this going to 7...


And look for my 1st. ever official Playoff Contest coming soon...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

mvP to the Wee said:


> I'm considering a road trip to Indianapolis for game 4.


I hope none of you other Bulls fans do, we don't need a sea of red.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> I hope none of you other Bulls fans do, we don't need a sea of red.


I'm pretty sure half the crowd will be in red. Whenever I'm in Indianapolis or out in Bloomington, I meet about 3 times more Bulls fans than Pacers fans.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, I sort of wish we were playing the Bucks.

You guys have Bulls fans, but the Bucks *really* have Bulls fans. It has to be about 75/25 in our favor this season in Milwaukee. 

That would have been nice. Essentially playing an entire series at home.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The Pacers have a weird rotation lately. Does Tyler finish a game?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tom said:


> The Pacers have a weird rotation lately. Does Tyler finish a game?


Occasionally, if he's playing well. But he's young and often times Vogel will play McRoberts instead to create better ball movement. Our offense tends to slack in the final 10 minutes.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I think he has to be in all the time. McRoberts isn't tough enough for the playoffs. You have to live with the good and bad or expect to turn the guy on or off. It will kill any chance they have of winning a game or two.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Well looks like you guys will have 4 less Bulls fans at game 4. My friends and I are saving up for the ECF and NBA Finals instead.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I got my playoff moustache on, let's go Pacers!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Pacers' Are Having Great Game!!!!*

Keep it up Indy~~~~~


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Pacers' Are Having Great Game!!!!*

Yaeh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Pacers' Are Having Great Game!!!!*

What happened to that broom?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Pacers' Are Having Great Game!!!!*

:twoguns:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Pacers' Are Having Great Game!!!!*

Put Hibbert back!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Pacers' Are Having Great Game!!!!*

Rose is so nasty...Blink, and he's gone.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Pacers' Are Having Great Game!!!!*

Great 1/2!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pacers' Are Having Great Game!!!!*

Great first half. Lets hope we can keep it going.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Pacers' Are Having Great Game!!!!*

ESPN hired WGN for this game.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Pacers' Are Having Great Game!!!!*

Dude keep discussion in the series thread. No need to make new threads all the time. But anyways...its about time Danny Granger hits some shots! Lets keep this up and steal a win!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Well looks like you guys will have 4 less Bulls fans at game 4. My friends and I are saving up for the ECF and NBA Finals instead.


Easy there...dont get too ahead of yourself. I wouldn't assume they are going to walk into the ECF no problem. The way they are playing today, they dont look impressive at all. D-Rose can only carry a team so far.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Heartbreaking loss but extremely proud of how we played. Im loving this team and Im extremely proud to be a Pacers fan right now. The future is looking bright. Hopefully we can keep our heads up and still steal a game or two off these guys.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tyler mother****ing Hansbrough!!!

Nobody wants to play that guy.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Tyler mother****ing Hansbrough!!!
> 
> Nobody wants to play that guy.





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Box Man again.



PAYBACK!!!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Even though we are 0-2, I couldn't be more proud to be a Pacers fan right now. I can't wait to see Conseco Fieldhouse rockin! Hopefully the guys can keep up their play and who knows we could have a chance at winning both games at home and really making this a series.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We need this guy.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

For the third game in a row, the Bulls have broken our hearts. We just can't finish these games.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not sure who to blame, our coaches or players. Dahntay Jones should not have been guarding Derrick Rose on their final possession, AJ Price saw too many minutes (TJ Ford?), and the play written up for Danny was terrible. Why are we relying on the jump shot so much? If we want a jump shot, run him off screens Reggie Miller style. But more importantly, we need to stop living and dying by the jump shot. Chicago won taking it to the basket. Let's take it to the basket for once.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Box Man said:


> I'm not sure who to blame, our coaches or players. Dahntay Jones should not have been guarding Derrick Rose on their final possession, AJ Price saw too many minutes (TJ Ford?), and the play written up for Danny was terrible. Why are we relying on the jump shot so much? If we want a jump shot, run him off screens Reggie Miller style. But more importantly, we need to stop living and dying by the jump shot. Chicago won taking it to the basket. Let's take it to the basket for once.


I don't think you should blame anyone. The better team finishes off these games. When Granger is your go to guy in the clutch, you won't be pulling out those tight ones against more talented teams. The coaches did a great job. The Pacers make sure they use all their players. When I look at the box score, the Pacers end up using 11 players. They want their guys to give it everything they got on defense and not to worry about fatigue, because he's got a bench to go to, to give the guys a breather. This tires the Bulls starters and hurts their offensive efficiency. 

The players also do a great job. They could have given up after game 1 where they played a near perfect game and lost, but instead it gave them confidence that they could play with the Bulls and have played them tough all 3 games. They also lead the game for 3 and a half quarters. When it gets to the final minutes, it's the Bulls 5's best against the Pacers 5's best. No more rotating and no more concentration lapses. The Bulls replace Bogans with Korver, who is much better on offense and punishes teams for doubling on Rose(as you guys have seen throughout this series). The Bulls turn up their defense a notch and let Rose play his best basketball to win the game. That's where I think the difference lies. The Pacers don't have that next gear to go to on defense, nor do they have the guy to go to on offense to lead the team. 

Hopefully you guys don't throw away your cap space this off-season, since there isn't anyone really worthy of the money out there. You guys should try and hold out for a trade. There's usually a star player that comes available via trade and you guys have the pieces to do so. These playoffs, you guys proved you're the 6th best team in the East and have yet to reach the peak.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

mvP to the Wee said:


> I don't think you should blame anyone. The better team finishes off these games. When Granger is your go to guy in the clutch, you won't be pulling out those tight ones against more talented teams. The coaches did a great job. The Pacers make sure they use all their players. When I look at the box score, the Pacers end up using 11 players. They want their guys to give it everything they got on defense and not to worry about fatigue, because he's got a bench to go to, to give the guys a breather. This tires the Bulls starters and hurts their offensive efficiency.
> 
> The players also do a great job. They could have given up after game 1 where they played a near perfect game and lost, but instead it gave them confidence that they could play with the Bulls and have played them tough all 3 games. They also lead the game for 3 and a half quarters. When it gets to the final minutes, it's the Bulls 5's best against the Pacers 5's best. No more rotating and no more concentration lapses. The Bulls replace Bogans with Korver, who is much better on offense and punishes teams for doubling on Rose(as you guys have seen throughout this series). The Bulls turn up their defense a notch and let Rose play his best basketball to win the game. That's where I think the difference lies. The Pacers don't have that next gear to go to on defense, nor do they have the guy to go to on offense to lead the team.
> 
> Hopefully you guys don't throw away your cap space this off-season, since there isn't anyone really worthy of the money out there. You guys should try and hold out for a trade. There's usually a star player that comes available via trade and you guys have the pieces to do so. These playoffs, you guys proved you're the 6th best team in the East and have yet to reach the peak.


True, we don't have that extra gear and we don't have a closer. We were closer in game 3 than before because Granger stepped up in the fourth quarter and Collison tied it up with about 30 seconds to play. I think we are getting better as a team, and this series will be very good for our younger guys. Hate to see us get sweeped, but hopefully that will light a fire under Danny Granger if he stays, and I know it will piss off Roy Hibbert. We won't get swept next year. But there are no moral victories here, we can't be happy with losing close games just because they're a better team than us.

Also, as much as I hate Dahntay Jones, he stepped up and gave us good minutes off the bench. He played some pretty good defense and extended the lead for us. While he dribbled way too much, and tried to do too much when he was hitting his shots, I still respect the amount of time he put in for us. But seriously, why does Vogel enjoy watching AJ Price chuck shots when they're not falling? His court vision is terrible. I hate saying this, but TJ Ford might be a better option. In game 2, TJ Ford's vision and ability to set players up in the second unit was a lot better than AJ's. Maybe I'm biased because of his 3/4 court 3rd quarter buzzer beater, but I really think he looked like the better point guard out there. I hope we adjust our game plan and get him involved in game 4. He would be a better defender on Korver too if he is in shape. 

It will be interesting to see what Vogel and crew throw at the Bulls this game. Hopefully he has some more tricks up his sleeve, and hopefully Hansbrough finds his shot.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers almost gave me a heart attack during that win. I think we really need to start hitting our free throws. We wouldn't have been in that situation. And, take care of the ball! Every possession counts, run plays down the stretch, we are not good at improvising. Also, this is giving me second thoughts on Collison. Maybe we could package him and Granger for a great player?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It takes two men to contain Foster.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Foster's a beast. I've been a fan of his for years now.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Monster block


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Huge win last night. I have absolutely loved the play of everyone this whole series. Everyone has stepped up and im loving every minute of it. If a couple calls and bounces have went our way we could've swept the Bulls! Hopefully we can steal another one. Keep it up Indy!


----------

